# Giant King Cobra



## Blue Tick (Sep 29, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7XY3dMVNhg&feature=related]YouTube - Giant King Cobra[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 29, 2008)

If that were a rattler he'd have been bitten several times. That cobra is slow.

Would make several pair of nice boots!


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Sep 29, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> If that were a rattler he'd have been bitten several times.



Isn't that the truth. If rattler decides you need to be bit, you're bit.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Sep 29, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> That cobra is slow.



They probably just took it out of the freezer


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 29, 2008)

An old mellow humongous snake. Pretty incredible.


----------



## Craig (Sep 30, 2008)

I forget that dude's name...but he's the sloppiest guy I've seen handling dangerous animals. I've seen him get bit a number of times by venomous snakes.

It amazes me that he is still living and Steve Irwin is dead.


----------

